# Dessert to take into work?



## nessin (Jul 10, 2007)

For some reason the group I work with is always bringing in desserts (usually at least one item every couple of weeks) of some kind or another.  Usually its either cookies or donuts someone saw at a store while shopping or the occasional "my wife made it" entry comes along.

I'm hoping to find some help in tracking down a creative recipe that I might use just to get some wow factor in my next entry.  The only requirements are that it can't have too much chocolate involved (I'm not much of a choclate fan), otherwise I'm open to any kind of suggestions.  We're a pretty varied group so there isn't any way to really appease everyone by looking for a specific set of ingredients.

I'm not nessecarily looking for a wild and crazy dessert (Igor Bar anyone?), although I'm not opposed to that idea.  I also wouldn't mind just getting some creative ideas on how to present a tried and true dessert.

P.S.
One idea I had on my own was to see if I could bake a carrotcake bowl (which I'm not even sure is possible let alone how to do it if it is) and put the normal frosting inside the bowl with some extra item you could use the frosting as a dip for.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 10, 2007)

Any kind of homemade "sheet" cake. (Carrot maybe?) Or a nice loaf of banana nut bread! 

Have fun & Enjoy!


----------



## StirBlue (Jul 10, 2007)

What you seem to be describing is a carrot cake baked in a tube pan. Frost the cake and put the rest of the frosting in the middle. As for what to dip, serve with preztel sticks or gingerbread cookies. Fruit doesn't dip well in frosting that has set. 

If you chill the leftover frosting, you can use a mellon baller and make balls and roll them in crushed nuts and serve on decorative toothpicks. Place your pretties around the outside of the cake. 

I have halved my frosting and colored one pink and the other blue for a baby shower and put them on top of frosted cupcakes with sprinkles.


----------

